# Hops - a guide for new growers.



## good4whatAlesU

New publication from NSW Department of Primary Industries:

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/agriculture/horticulture/other/hops-a-guide-for-new-growers


----------



## claypot

Nice one cheers mate, there's some good info in there for sure.
Using Simazine for weed control was to good to find out as keeping the weeds and grass out of mine have been a real PITA.
Still not that keen to use chemicals, but running out of options.


----------



## good4whatAlesU

Can't take any credit I'm afraid, someone at work pointed it out to me yesterday. Thought I'd share it with you guys too. Happy reading.


----------

